
The Silver Bullet Syndrome - pron
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wyd6J3yjcs
======
specifictso
This addressed all the uncertainty I've been ruminating on for a while now.
Nice to finally get a down-to-earth, thought-provoking perspective on the
morass that is software development from an experienced individual who doesn't
have any ulterior motives.

A modern complement to the "No Silver Bullet" essay
([http://faculty.salisbury.edu/~xswang/Research/Papers/SERelat...](http://faculty.salisbury.edu/~xswang/Research/Papers/SERelated/no-
silver-bullet.pdf))

I must take time to reflect and ponder now.

